# HT-23 Questions



## deevemon (May 23, 2006)

I'm interested in finding an HT-23 in good condition primarily for mowing. I owned a Husky 1886 about 10 yrs ago and was impressed with how incredibly built that machine was. Are these large frame Bolens still available that are in good condition, i.e. ready to work? Can you guys give me some advice on the price range I'm looking at for one in good condition? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum deevemon! Bolens machines are not so plentiful but can still be found for sale if you keep watchful eye out. I am not real knowledgible on Bolens machines, but let me do some more looking around and see what I can find. In the mean time; below is a link to some Bolens machines for sale:

Bolens For Sale 

Hopefully some of our Bolens owning member and enthusiasts will jump in with some more insight and details. 

In the mean time, jump right in and make yourself at home here and enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another fairly recent ad for an HT-23. Not sure if it is sold or not.

HT-23 for sale


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I second Chiefs welcome!!

I know there is at least one maybe several very active Bolens groups on Yahoo. Post what you are looking for on the Yahoo groups and you will probably get some offers. Lots of Bolens stuff for sale on Ebay too. Other than that you will just need to keep an eye on your local newspapers.


----------

